# 3 week old puppies



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of some 3 week old Golden puppies.
Lighting was not so good and all are high ISO (6400), slow shutter speeds, and hand held.

Thanks for looking.

#1









#2









#3









#4


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

actually, these are beautiful pictures!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful picutres, those are such precious babies.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

NIce job! Lovely puppies!


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

I think these pictures are just beautiful! Thank you for sharing them .


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Beautiful photos of beautiful puppies Joe... Well done mate...
I'm jealous that you got to play and cuddle with them, would have loved to been there with you...


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, so cute!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Such sweet babies, love the photos.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Precious faces. Golden puppies are just perfect.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks everybody. I won't be bringing any of these little ones home with me though... 



soxOZ said:


> Beautiful photos of beautiful puppies Joe... Well done mate...
> I'm jealous that you got to play and cuddle with them, would have loved to been there with you...


Well, I hope to go see them again in a couple weeks. You're invited to go too Wally!  Maybe they will be able to go outside and smell the grass. And, hopefully, I'll be able to get better shots of them (in the light!).


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I especially loved the black and whites


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

They are all beautiful. It says 3 week old puppies??? These look more like 3 day old puppie though??? or a week? At 3 weeks their eyes should be open. Our litter was 3 pounds buy this age and playing with each other.


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

They are so tiny. Just want to hold them and kiss them.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

The photos are precious. I think that the settings of the camera resulted in a soft, feathery look and I like it. Do you mean 3 days old, they are small and precious!


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Those are gorgeous photos of some adorable pups! They are so sweet!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness... what gorgeous baby photos. They bring tears to my eyes.... Thank you so much for sharing them....


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Those pics are amazingly cute.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

They are adorable!!! Look about the same age as my first picture with Samantha!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

So, so cute. Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks again for the replies and comments.



jpajinag said:


> They are all beautiful. It says 3 week old puppies??? These look more like 3 day old puppie though??? or a week? At 3 weeks their eyes should be open. Our litter was 3 pounds buy this age and playing with each other.





CarolinaCasey said:


> Do you mean 3 days old, they are small and precious!


No, not days. When the images were taken, the pups were a little under 3 weeks. Maybe I should have titled the thread "2 week old puppies" because I guess they were closet to 2 than 3... The ones pictured are just a couple of a very large litter.

The day I visited them, some had their eyes starting to open.

Thanks.


----------

